# stewart-warner floating hub question



## chromedonkey (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a Elgin Twin and I am considering a floating hub. Qualification for me to do this is that the bike remains a rider. Does anyone have any experience servicing this hub? (or is it a decent riding hub) The mechanicals of my hub are complete and in what I belive is good condition. The eccentric in the hub has an axle that goes through it and it appears to have a rubber sleeve and no bearings. The axle is bent a little so I am hesitant to try and take it apart all the way. Should the axle be able to spin within this rubber sleeve or is it static? any diagrams or help would be appreciated!
Also I am in need of a pointed Elgin mens grip in black as the pointed end on one of mine has broken off. Would prefer a single but would buy a set.
THANKS.
Do pics help jog anybodys memory on how these hubs are as riders?
The custom hunter is my "goin to work bike" any comments as this string is lonely waiting for a response. is anybody out there?
-Nate


----------

